# Andyh's - Dragon Beach



## andyh (14 Feb 2010)

Hey guys.

This is my new journal for my former kitchen tank setup. The theory behind this setup is to create something with Dragon stone and wood and accommodate my Stiphidon Gobies. They like a sand substrate to forage in and rocks to graze the algae off. I wanted to use more of the dragon stone as in my last scape, as i really like the detail of this rock. It got hidden in my last scape because of the successful plant growth, so i want to make more of a feature of it. I also want to introduce some wood and a beach area for the Gobies, should be fun!

So starting from scratch, here is a list of the bits i have got together to make this scape, i actually started scaping yesterday and hope to have some pictures up later tonight!   

*Equipment:*
60l Optiwhite Tank, 24 long x 11 tall x 13 deep.
Eheim 2324 external filter with built in heater. 750lph
Hydor Koralia Nano 900lph
JBL Pressuised CO2 system with solenoid & inline diffuser (fitted to return on external filter).
Arcadia Luminiare 4 x 24w T5's

*Plants:*
Blyxa japonica (Love this plant)
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (I liked the Verticillata in my last tank, thought i would give it a ago.)
Glossostigma elatinoides (never had it, thought i should give it a go instead of HC)
Fissidens Fontanus
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'
Staurogyne
Plus some Moss!

*Substrate:*
ADA Amazonia Powder, ADA Power Sand Special and few few Tropica tabs thrown in.

*Hardscape:*
Dragon Stone or Ohku Stone
Manzanita Wood 
ADA Sarawak Sand
Assorted gravel for Detail

Thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## TBRO (14 Feb 2010)

Should be good andy, do your gobies get enough food just from the rocks or do you feed algae wafers etc. Were did you obtain yours ? They are a wonderful little fish, especially the colours in this months PFK. T


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2010)

Hello again,

So here is the new scape which i scaped yesterday evening, water is virtually clear and things settled :





Below, The Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, and some of the gravel detail i have added, which i am really pleased with.









I really like the detail on this Manzanita wood below, it should look even better once the moss gets hold. Also you can see the Glosso planted bottom right on this pic. I hope i have planted enough stems? I have more but didn't want to over do it.













So the idea is that front bottom right is a lush carpet of Glosso with the background Blyxa. The large branch across the middle has Fissidens tied to it and a few months (pesky slow grower) should look great!

The Blyxa, looks a little sorry for itself but i am sure it will recover.

The thing i struggle with is that i don't like the tanks at this stage. This is because i am a perfectionist and i want people to see what i am trying to achieve from early on!    But i am sure i will get over it!     Will keep you updated with a "Warts and All" journal !   

*My Routine for this tank:*
First week, 30% water change every day, just dosing Easy Carbo and ADA Brighty K. Initially dosed ADA Green Gain to help plants recover. CO2 is high at the moment as there is no livestock.
Nb; I only added a small amount of new ADA Amazonia and i am using a very mature external filter so i expect no real ammonia problems.

Thanks for looking and I welcome all comments!

Andyh


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2010)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Should be good andy, do your gobies get enough food just from the rocks or do you feed algae wafers etc. Were did you obtain yours ? They are a wonderful little fish, especially the colours in this months PFK. T



I kept the Gobies in my previous scape, to supplement there constant Algae grazing i fed JBL Spirulina and Algae wafers. Which they liked, i had no problems at all. They are currently waiting in my spare fish only tank, and i am hoping to get a couple more. Will be adding them in a couple of weeks. Check my kitchen tank journal for pics and info.  If you  interested in more info, pm me, and i will send you some links as i have found some excellent websites.


----------



## JamesM (14 Feb 2010)

Looking good bud, should be another joy to watch it develop


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2010)

Scape wise she's a beauty but I just can't help but feel it need another piece of wood breaking the surface to accentuate and add hight to such a long tank. 
Everything else looks amazing and I can't wait to see it grown in. I'll be watching intently!


----------



## CeeJay (14 Feb 2010)

Hi andyh

He's gone and done it again   . Another cracker.
I'll be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Feb 2010)

Looks great, should be a crackin home for them when it all fills in


----------



## Gill (15 Feb 2010)

This looks Amazing, Love the Dragon rock and position of the wood.


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking good bud, should be another joy to watch it develop



Thanks James  


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Scape wise she's a beauty but I just can't help but feel it need another piece of wood breaking the surface to accentuate and add hight to such a long tank.
> Everything else looks amazing and I can't wait to see it grown in. I'll be watching intently!



Thanks for your very positive comments Garuf, i am a little limited on sticking wood out of the surface as i have a cover tray on most of the time to stop my emerald eye rasb and gobies escaping. This limits what i can do with wood, i did think about getting a little more wood so watch this space... 


			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi andyh
> 
> He's gone and done it again   . Another cracker.
> I'll be keeping an eye on this one



Thanks CeeJay, Lets see if this turns into a cracker!  



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> This looks Amazing, Love the Dragon rock and position of the wood.


Cheers Gill, should look better once it fills out a little more. The dragon stone looks even better in the flesh.


----------



## Dan Walter (15 Feb 2010)

Great scape, always good to see something different. Very original


----------



## Pixels (15 Feb 2010)

Hi Andy, Firstly let me say how much I have enjoyed watching your previous kitchen scape and your Deep rooted scape develop, a real inspiration. 



> ... as i have a cover tray on most of the time to stop my emerald eye rasb and gobies escaping.


What do you use for your cover? At the moment I am just using a Clearseal condensation tray, but I was wondering if you had something a bit more fancy (aesthetically pleasing)?

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Feb 2010)

lovely looking re-scape andy, lovely attention to detail as always. gonna be a corker for sure


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2010)

Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Great scape, always good to see something different. Very original



Thanks Dan!


			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> Hi Andy, Firstly let me say how much I have enjoyed watching your previous kitchen scape and your Deep rooted scape develop, a real inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for you kind words about my scapes! I really enjoy doing them  

I am afraid like you i use the dreaded plastic condensation trays (probably Clearseal ones). I have considered trying to do something sexy, but haven't got round to it. I take them off for photos, and important visitors!   Also stops evap.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> lovely looking re-scape andy, lovely attention to detail as always. gonna be a corker for sure


Cheers dude !Hows yours coming along?


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its going well thanks andy. the tanks been totally transformed since changing the light to a solar1.  Point source lighting withe ripples really brings the tank into the room.  Ive got to do some updated shots as ive now removed the clump of plants I had in there temporarily.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2010)

nicely done Andy. I think i've got the rescape bug too


----------



## andyh (16 Feb 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> nicely done Andy. I think i've got the rescape bug too



Cheers Mark! 


So everything going well the Glosso already looks like its growing, i am sure there is some new shoots!

The Blxya is melting in a most spectacular way, should i cut away the leaves?


----------



## bogwood (17 Feb 2010)

Hi Andy.
Your new set up looks great, in particular the rock formation. and sandy beach  
Sorry to hear the Blyxa is giving problems, however your not on your own ,one of the scape articules in this months PFK, had similar problems.
Looking foward to seeing it in the flesh, at the weekend.


----------



## TBRO (17 Feb 2010)

Don't worry, blyxa always does this even when moved around in the same tank it can get upset. I tend to leave it alone and let it grow back, sadly it will look a bit messy for a while. T


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Feb 2010)

Andy every scape you do have been getting better and better ! Keep it up


----------



## flygja (18 Feb 2010)

I expect wonders from your kitchen tank! If I may say, the front brown sand and Aquasoil cuts the foreground into exactly half.You should be aiming for a 2:3 look instead of 1:1. The rest of it is marvelous.


----------



## Jase (18 Feb 2010)

Looking good Andy, although I have a feeling you'll be losing a lot of your hardscape again, with the way your plants grow   

Also, have to agree with Flygja, the 50:50 is slightly distracting - though a little over critical


----------



## andyh (18 Feb 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> I expect wonders from your kitchen tank! If I may say, the front brown sand and Aquasoil cuts the foreground into exactly half.You should be aiming for a 2:3 look instead of 1:1. The rest of it is marvelous.



I have sat here waiting for that exact comment! This is because shortly after i had finished the scape and filled with water and got my JD and coke sitting back admiring the tank, that i realised what i had inadvertently done. I had in essence created a central divide on the tank with aquasoil/sand. I did think about tackling it there and then. But the disruption it would cause would be fairly significant. So i decided to leave it be and let the plants hide it/ grown over and move this focus. Fingers crossed it works. If not i will be in there buggering it all up, with more sand! Thanks for being the one who pointed it out !     Only joking thanks for you comments!



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy, although I have a feeling you'll be losing a lot of your hardscape again, with the way your plants grow
> 
> Also, have to agree with Flygja, the 50:50 is slightly distracting - though a little over critical


Don't you start aswell!!!     
Thanks for you comments and yes the plants will probably grow lots, as i am maintaining the same regime as i do on my other tanks. I am going to try something i learnt a lot about on my my kitchen tank which is i need to do lots more pruning and shaping!   Well that's the theory!


----------



## andyh (18 Feb 2010)

So i mentioned that the Blxya was melting, as this is a "Warts & All style journal" here is a picture to show you what its doing. As you can see a lot of the leaves are melting completely away/breaking off. Luckily my Koraila pump is kindly collecting them all for me  





This is the first time i have had Glosso as a carpeting plant, and i am stunned by how fast its growing. At this rate the floor will be covered in 2 weeks! Its only been in the tank 4 days :!: Compared to the HC i am used to its mental  






Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Jase (19 Feb 2010)

That photo of the Blyxa brings back bad memories    I had *loads *from John Starkey which just never came round after melting. I seem to think that was pre-CO2 injection though   

Never used the stuff, but from what I've seen Glosso is a weed   Like my Marsilea seems to be   It's great now, but like you say, it'll soon fill in - let the trimming commence


----------



## flygja (19 Feb 2010)

Hope you didn't mind my comments too much. It happened to me too... all that planning only to realise when I'm done that I've split the scape down the middle. 

Glosso takes a lot less time to adapt to submerged conditions and will start sending out runners really quick. Comparatively, I've never had luck with HC, despite trying 3 times.


----------



## andyh (19 Feb 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> That photo of the Blyxa brings back bad memories    I had *loads *from John Starkey which just never came round after melting. I seem to think that was pre-CO2 injection though
> 
> Never used the stuff, but from what I've seen Glosso is a weed   Like my Marsilea seems to be   It's great now, but like you say, it'll soon fill in - let the trimming commence



I hope mine recovers, i am throwing the CO2 in so that should help. Yes the Glosso does seem like a weed, suspect i will be forever trimming it.  


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Hope you didn't mind my comments too much. It happened to me too... all that planning only to realise when I'm done that I've split the scape down the middle.
> 
> Glosso takes a lot less time to adapt to submerged conditions and will start sending out runners really quick. Comparatively, I've never had luck with HC, despite trying 3 times.



I didn't mind the comments at all! Its all part of the learning curve, i spent ages thinking about rock positions, plants perspective, equipment and i then go and accidentally create a central line using the sand and substrate! DOH!   

HC for me needs loads of light and CO2 to get it to grow well.


----------



## Nelson (19 Feb 2010)

when i first got blyxa it did the same.soon recovered and took off  .


----------



## JamesM (19 Feb 2010)

Yup, exactly how mine started too


----------



## russchilds (19 Feb 2010)

Looking good already!! Can't wait to see it once its grown in.  

I'm going for glosso when my new tank arrives so will be interesting to see how yours grows.


----------



## andyh (23 Feb 2010)

Journal Update  - Tank 9 Days Old

Quite a few things have happened in the last week.

So here is the reminder the tank on day 1:





Here it is this evening:





Everything is growing really well (the Glosso is growing really quick), although i have one confession. I purchased some Blyxa japonica from Tonser (thanks v much dude!) with the intention of using in another tank, but it was so healthy that i had to use it in this scape. I ripped out all the existing Blxya and replanted with the special Tonser variety!  See pic below:





I have also added some livestock this week, i started with Crystal Red Shrimps and Ottos:





Then added my main shoal of fish a few days later which was my Emerald eye Rasbora.

I have also added 3 Chocolate Gourami's, i took a shine to these little chaps after a recent visit to TGM. They are really interesting fish, i only added them today.





Started dosing ADA Step 1, as well as the Brighty K and easy carbo. Plus green gain once per week. Its had 4 water changes in its first 7 days.






Thanks for looking!

Andyh


----------



## FishBeast (24 Feb 2010)

Love your work Andyh. It is great to see everything growing so quickly. Your Fissidens is going to look hot. Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Feb 2010)

Really nice as always Andy. I like the tension that I see in the hardscape.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2010)

Coming on nicely mate.

The split in the substrate, from Aqua Soil to sand stands out a lot at the moment but this will become more subtle as it grows in.

The composition of the wood and rocks looks great.  Very different and refreshing compared to the typical NA-style.

Those fish shoal brilliantly too!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2010)

i wasn't so sure about this at first  .but in only 9 days wow  .guess i lack the vision to see how a tank will fill in.
well done mate  .


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

Tanks is looking better and better, once the glosso fills in that right hand side it will be great, trim the fissidens evenly the it will grow much nicer.


----------



## mattyc (24 Feb 2010)

looks realy nice, you have got some crazy growth!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bogwood (24 Feb 2010)

Amazing growth rate, you must have the balance just right Andy.  
The Choc Gourami contrast nicely with the plants.


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2010)

Here is a quick HD video, not my best video but shows the new fish and plants in there glory.

Dragon Beach HD Video



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Love your work Andyh. It is great to see everything growing so quickly. Your Fissidens is going to look hot. Can't wait to see how it goes!



Thanks Fishbeast! I am a big fan of fissidens. I just hope i can get it growing like it was in my previous scape.



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Really nice as always Andy. I like the tension that I see in the hardscape.



Cheers dude!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Coming on nicely mate.
> 
> The split in the substrate, from Aqua Soil to sand stands out a lot at the moment but this will become more subtle as it grows in.
> 
> ...



I have to admit I thought i had done something fundamentally wrong   I had no comment from you!     

Thanks for your comments, do you think i will get away with the divide, or should i intervene now? I am hoping the glosso carpet and the fact i am letting it grow over into the sand should help hide it.

The Emerald eye Rasbora are the best shoal-ers ever, and i have kept a lot of fish over the years! Check the video above for proof.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> i wasn't so sure about this at first  .but in only 9 days wow  .guess i lack the vision to see how a tank will fill in.
> well done mate  .



Cheers mate, i am like you sometimes i look at scapes early on and just don't get it. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tanks is looking better and better, once the glosso fills in that right hand side it will be great, trim the fissidens evenly the it will grow much nicer.



Paulo, thanks the glosso is growing that quick it should be long now! I will give the Fissidens a prune at the weekend  Thanks for the advice.



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> looks realy nice, you have got some crazy growth!! keep up the good work!!!


Thanks Matt! Growth is good!


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Amazing growth rate, you must have the balance just right Andy.
> The Choc Gourami contrast nicely with the plants.


Cheers Bogwood! The new Choc Gourami, are well cool. When is your journal going up?


----------



## rawr (24 Feb 2010)

I really really like this!  Nice one


----------



## chilled84 (26 Feb 2010)

Very nice andy, Your scapes are always fresh looking. Hope my standards can brush up to this one day.


----------



## MarineHart (26 Feb 2010)

Looks very nice indeed Andy, my first planted tank is getting closer with hopefully only one Stingray left to sell before I can get started!


----------



## andyh (27 Feb 2010)

rawr said:
			
		

> I really really like this!  Nice one



Cheers Thomas! 


			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Very nice andy, Your scapes are always fresh looking. Hope my standards can brush up to this one day.


Thanks Dude, your tank is coming along very nicely! 


			
				MarineHart said:
			
		

> Looks very nice indeed Andy, my first planted tank is getting closer with hopefully only one Stingray left to sell before I can get started!


Cheers ! Looking forward to seeing your 5ft planted!  

Chocolate Gouramis doing well they really seem to like tetra prima!

All the plants growing well, plan to prune the moss, fissidens and hydrocotyle tomorrow. Just to keep them in check.


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2010)

Truly amazing scape and the choice of fish is just right. Choc Gouramis are very nice and you will enjoy them


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2010)

looking good Andy.

like the vid you did!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (28 Feb 2010)

This is looking terrific, Andy. I don't think the 50:50 split is worth worrying about.  The Rule of Thirds is misnamed - it's a guideline, not a strict rule.  If you'd put a main focal point smack bang in the centre (as if you would!), that'd be different, but this is merely a transition.

With the hydrocotyle, do you find it uproots easily?  Mine does, and I've given up trying to replant it - I just chop the floaty bits off!  And that glosso is looking more attractive all the time...  

Love the gouramis, too. I started this hobby for the plants - not really interested in the fish.  But I think they're steadily getting to me!


----------



## John Starkey (28 Feb 2010)

Hi Andy,gorgeous little scape,i like the fact that you do things your way and try things we dont normally see,
great work,i wish i could sell my big setup so i can have two smaller ones which would make life easier,but if i am stuck with it i wont let it get run down,i have a big rescape planned for the summer (with Dans help i hope)it will be a low light moss and ferns setup, 
regards john.


----------



## andyh (28 Feb 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> This is looking terrific, Andy. I don't think the 50:50 split is worth worrying about.  The Rule of Thirds is misnamed - it's a guideline, not a strict rule.  If you'd put a main focal point smack bang in the centre (as if you would!), that'd be different, but this is merely a transition.
> 
> With the hydrocotyle, do you find it uproots easily?  Mine does, and I've given up trying to replant it - I just chop the floaty bits off!  And that glosso is looking more attractive all the time...
> 
> Love the gouramis, too. I started this hobby for the plants - not really interested in the fish.  But I think they're steadily getting to me!




Hey Paul, Cheers i am really happy its turning out! As hey plants grow the 50:50 is less obvious, so gonna follow you advice and leave it! 

My hydroctotyle Sibthorpioides does throw out long runners that don't necessarily grow in the gravel all the time. However i encourage them  The Glosso will be with you asap. Mine is growing really well.  

I was a fish keeper and got into the planted tanks much much later, i think the fish selection is really important as it adds the correct visual interest alongside the plants.


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,gorgeous little scape,i like the fact that you do things your way and try things we dont normally see,
> great work,i wish i could sell my big setup so i can have two smaller ones which would make life easier,but if i am stuck with it i wont let it get run down,i have a big rescape planned for the summer (with Dans help i hope)it will be a low light moss and ferns setup,
> regards john.



Thanks Mr Starkey! Hope your well? 
I do like to create my own style, i take inspiration from all the tanks i see, but like to put my spin on it  8) 
By the way when you say "gorgeous little scape" you do realise that this is my big one and its only 60l ! My other is setup is my small one 35l! You chaps with massive tanks     
I was very impressed with your setup, what have you got planned for the new one?


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2010)

So my Stiphidon Gobies have now been added, already they look at home after only a couple of days. They are eating well and have big bellies so they have survived there time in my holding tank. They are such character fish and are generally either; a) eating/rasping algae, b)"Squaring up" to each other, or c) perched on a rock watching. 
Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## NeilW (1 Mar 2010)

Awesome fish, I'm jealous.  Shame my 'sumatran stiphodon' was a loach in disguise, I'll keep these guys in mind if/when I get a bigger tank.  Lovely pictures too btw!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Mar 2010)

I nice gobies i got the sameones.
Andy can I ask you something please. You know when you first got the gobies did the hide away for a few days because mine seems to be hiding/ or dug a hole. I can see them anywhere


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Mar 2010)

Those stiphodon are really cool. I hope to try some of those someday.


----------



## andyh (2 Mar 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Awesome fish, I'm jealous.  Shame my 'sumatran stiphodon' was a loach in disguise, I'll keep these guys in mind if/when I get a bigger tank.  Lovely pictures too btw!


Neil,cheers! easier to take photos of than most fish as they like to sit still,   most maidenhead aquatics can get these now. 


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> I nice gobies i got the sameones.
> Andy can I ask you something please. You know when you first got the gobies did the hide away for a few days because mine seems to be hiding/ or dug a hole. I can see them anywhere



Generally when you first get the stiphodon gobies they will disappear for at least 2-3 days, in this time they seem to be securing themselves a den/area. They typically do what they do in the wild which is dig/find a little hole under rocks or plants and hide in there. Once they get a little more comfortable you will see lots more of them. They are very active fish.


			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Those stiphodon are really cool. I hope to try some of those someday.


Cheers, i think they are great and one of the reasons i created this scape with a beach feel to it.


----------



## flygja (4 Mar 2010)

Those gobies are insanely cute! Your photography skills have improved too. How does it feel to keep rolling in success?


----------



## andyh (4 Mar 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Those gobies are insanely cute! Your photography skills have improved too. How does it feel to keep rolling in success?



Yes the Gobies are very cool! I am toying with doing a tank especially for them.
Thanks for your kind words, i enjoy the photography a lot but i have no real academic knowledge. So just keep playing till i get something right. As for rolling in success.....not quite sure about that


----------



## flygja (5 Mar 2010)

Just like planted tanks and aquascaping, academic knowledge is automatically gained through initial practice. Get your hands wet with a tank and commercial fertilisation, and suddenly a few months later we're reading up on EI methods and the science behind it


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Mar 2010)

How many kinds of gobies do you have? (colours,species ect)


----------



## andyh (5 Mar 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Just like planted tanks and aquascaping, academic knowledge is automatically gained through initial practice. Get your hands wet with a tank and commercial fertilisation, and suddenly a few months later we're reading up on EI methods and the science behind it



EI is for mad scientists...lots of evidence of that here on UKAPS!      


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> How many kinds of gobies do you have? (colours,species ect)



Currently have:

2 x Stiphidon Semoni (blue neon)
1 x Stiph Elegans (red goby)

MA Shirley has 3 or 4 different types at the moment, or did have last time i was there.


----------



## bogwood (6 Mar 2010)

" Toying with a goby tank " Is this another set up on the horizon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bogwood (6 Mar 2010)

Incidentally Andy, as you know after seeing your gobies i got some Stiphidon Semoni (blue neon).

Im glad to report they are now well active, and coloring up nicely, in addition they spend time on the glass amongst the shoal of Ottos, obviously have a identity problem.

Have yours shown any interest at all in the baby crystal reds?


----------



## andyh (8 Mar 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> " Toying with a goby tank " Is this another set up on the horizon!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe......spare tank is calling!



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Incidentally Andy, as you know after seeing your gobies i got some Stiphidon Semoni (blue neon).
> 
> Im glad to report they are now well active, and coloring up nicely, in addition they spend time on the glass amongst the shoal of Ottos, obviously have a identity problem.
> 
> Have yours shown any interest at all in the baby crystal reds?



Glad they have settled in well, they are really entertaining fish to have in a tank. Mine show no interest in the CRS at all.


----------



## Jase (9 Mar 2010)

I may have said it before but those Gobies look awesome, they have a really great characterful 'face'   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Maybe......spare tank is calling!



JOURNAL!


----------



## andyh (9 Mar 2010)

*23 Days Old*
Things going well & all the plants growing stunningly. 

I have added a few floating plants to give the Chocolate Gourami some cover, but they have shown no interest!    The glosso is almost carpeted now, i am planning to give a few areas a slight trim to keep plants in the places i want it only. Probably tackle that one night this week. The fissidens on the main branch has responded well to the trim i gave it ten days ago, and is growing back well and thicker.

Just a few pics to show how nicely its maturing.
Complete tank Pic




Close Up




Chocolate Gourami




They never stop shoaling   





I have a slight amount of Spirogyra growing on some of the fissidens and i am putting this down to highlight levels, removing it easily and i am managing to keep it under control. I tend to get it more when the tank needs a water change or i have had the 4 tubes onto much.

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## bogwood (10 Mar 2010)

Maturing nicely.   
The use of the two different substrats is not really noticeable, the view is looking very natural.                                     Are your emerald eyes real or just well trained    They keep such a tight formation when being photographed.


----------



## tel (10 Mar 2010)

Great stuff Andy, it is quite an amazing transformation in such a short period.  there must be something new for you almost everyday,oh and digging the gouramis   
cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

Impressive Andy, shame my glosso is not growing, just keeps heading for the skies and not carpeting


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Mar 2010)

Really looking great Andy   I love the Staurogyne pokingout on from behind the rock on the left side.


----------



## andyh (10 Mar 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Maturing nicely.
> The use of the two different substrats is not really noticeable, the view is looking very natural.                                     Are your emerald eyes real or just well trained    They keep such a tight formation when being photographed.


Yeah the divide in the substrate has really disappeared now, the glosso is hiding it well.
The emerald eyes are truly world class at shoaling, i have seen no other fish shoal as well as they do. I have had them for about 8months in various tanks and they haven't ever stopped!


			
				tel said:
			
		

> Great stuff Andy, it is quite an amazing transformation in such a short period.  there must be something new for you almost everyday,oh and digging the gouramis
> cheers


Yes the growth is stunning, things change all the time albeit it keeps me on my toes i am forever pruning etc .The fissidens is growing really well at the moment. Londondragon suggested give it a good prune and its worked very well indeed. The gouramis are cool 8) 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Impressive Andy, shame my glosso is not growing, just keeps heading for the skies and not carpeting


Cheers Paulo!   So have you not got enough light? Mine is staying fairly low, i am running to 2 x 24w on this 60l.


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Really looking great Andy   I love the Staurogyne pokingout on from behind the rock on the left side.


 Cheers Steve, thanks for your kind comments. Well spotted, there are few pieces of staurogyne around the tank


----------



## Vito (10 Mar 2010)

andy looking really good mate so far, on your inline atomizer/co2 diffuser what working pressure are you using to get a steady rate of bubbles?


----------



## NeilW (10 Mar 2010)

Those chocolate gourami look awesome, really bizarre body shape to them with some tiger stripes and a nice colour.  Do they 'croak' or am I thinking of another fish?


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Mar 2010)

hey andy, teh scape is looking really cool again mate. coming on strong! 

If youve got that atomiser rigged up on here how are you finding it for cleaning or have you not had to yet?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Cheers Paulo!   So have you not got enough light? Mine is staying fairly low, i am running to 2 x 24w on this 60l.


I don't think its light mate, I am running my tank with 6x24W at the moment, think it was the CO2, but the new inline diffuser is really working a treat and I am now able to crank it up without making annoying squeaking noises like the previous one did. Just gave it a nice trim tonight to keep it low and will see how it goes, also increased the CO2 a little.


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2010)

Vito said:
			
		

> andy looking really good mate so far, on your inline atomizer/co2 diffuser what working pressure are you using to get a steady rate of bubbles?


Cheers Vito, running it 1.7-1.8, didnt work with my jbl set at 1.5bar, easy to adjust though.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Those chocolate gourami look awesome, really bizarre body shape to them with some tiger stripes and a nice colour.  Do they 'croak' or am I thinking of another fish?


mine dont croak   isnt that frogs?     



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> hey andy, teh scape is looking really cool again mate. coming on strong!
> 
> If youve got that atomiser rigged up on here how are you finding it for cleaning or have you not had to yet?


Thanks Dude, the up atomizer is wicked, not cleaned it yet been running since nov 09, i will let you know once o have done it. Running them on both my tanks and the results speak for themselves. 


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 6x24w should do it!   The up atomizers are good mate, silent and the mist they produce is so fine compared to typical diffusers. Good luck with the Glosso, i am lucky its growing like wildfire


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> mine dont croak   isnt that frogs?



My mistake


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Good luck with the Glosso, i am lucky its growing like wildfire


Cheers, make sure you keep on top of it and don't let it create too many layers, once the layers get to thick the bottom start melting and then it looses grip on the substrate.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Mar 2010)

It's sparkling gouramis that croak   I had some a few years back and it freaked me out when they first started doing it!  Typically it was at night when I was lying in bed   Once I figured out what it was, it was kinda cool


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> It's sparkling gouramis that croak   I had some a few years back and it freaked me out when they first started doing it!  Typically it was at night when I was lying in bed   Once I figured out what it was, it was kinda cool



I'm glad I wasn't imagining some kind of alternative alice in wonderland universe where fish croak   With those kinda sounds it would be like living in a rainforest


----------



## Jase (11 Mar 2010)

You've had great growth Andy   It looks awesome after such a short time - depresses me slightly, looking at mine   

The substrate transition has gone now that you have the growth, it looks natural now   

How often are you doing a WC?


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Advice, will keep an eye on it. What happens when i cut a piece is it like a stem plant? i.e two shoots appear?



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> It's sparkling gouramis that croak   I had some a few years back and it freaked me out when they first started doing it!  Typically it was at night when I was lying in bed   Once I figured out what it was, it was kinda cool


 You learn something new every day!  



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> You've had great growth Andy   It looks awesome after such a short time - depresses me slightly, looking at mine
> 
> The substrate transition has gone now that you have the growth, it looks natural now
> 
> How often are you doing a WC?


Thanks Jase, i am really pleased the growth it comes from lots of attention and a high energy setup. Its also got some fast growing plants in there which help! 
Doing two water changes a week approx 50% per time. 
Dosing (everyday)ADA Brighty k, Step1, Bright Special lights and easy carbo (trying to reduce EC at the moment)
Once per week, with water change and prune - ADA Green Gain and Easy life Fosfo.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> What happens when i cut a piece is it like a stem plant? i.e two shoots appear?


You hot it, you will get one or two runners coming out of it  so the more you trim the more it grows haha fun!


----------



## andyh (24 Mar 2010)

*38 Days Old *

Just a photo update, the tank has had a few prunes and cutbacks and apart from the branch on the right hasn't really changed at all. I have moved the branch as it was getting lost in the plants and i feel the extra height looks a little better. (cant take the credit Garuf did suggest something along these lines earlier in this journal). I am most pleased with the Blxya as its the first time i have had it and Its really come on leaps and bounds, as for the first few weeks didnt really look that healthy at all.

*Dosing & Maintenance Strategy*
Dosing every day;    ADA Brighty Step 1, Brighty Special Lights, Brighty K and easy carbo
Once per week;       ADA Green Gain
Lights;                    2 x 24w 7hrs per day
Trying to do a min. of 2 water changes per week.
Filter Clean once every 6 weeks

*So here is the tank on Day One:*





*And here it is this evening at 38 days:*




*As you can see there has been a huge transformation, that plants are all growing well. The Glosso on the front right has virtually created a complete carpet and with the advice form LondonDragon i have been keeping it well pruned.*




*The only thing i am little unsure with is the couple of stems of Hydrocotyle Vert, in the background standing tall, not sure whether to remove or not?  *




*The Fissidens is looking great, really growing well, plan on adding a few more shrimp from my holding tank at the weekend. As i could do with a few more to keep the Fissidens clean*




*Arty One! Just like this angle of my tank, like the way the plants are growing.*





As always i have posted far to many pics, sorry for that :? 
I am just putting together a HD video, i hope to have that up tomorrow  

I am really starting to be happy with this scape, as its nearly reached what i hoped. Only now do i prefer it to my previous kitchen scape   (it did have me worried!)

Thanks for looking   

Andyh


----------



## CeeJay (25 Mar 2010)

Hi Andy.

Great job in such a short space of time   


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> As always i have posted far to many pics, sorry for that


And you can never post too many pics


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2010)

Coming along nicely. The glosso has really broken up the split substrate thing.


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2010)

Its looking great Andy    And excellent growth in 38 days - especially from the Fissidens   

I agree with CeeJay - you can never post too many pics   

Tony


----------



## Jase (25 Mar 2010)

Incredible growth Andy   

It really looks great   And no, more pics makes for a more interesting journal


----------



## FishBeast (25 Mar 2010)

Amazing, once again love th fissidens. Your growth rules and your tank is so clean. Makes me want to destroy my scape and start again. Your your work!


----------



## andyh (25 Mar 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.
> 
> Great job in such a short space of time
> 
> ...



Hey chris, thanks for you comments. The growth is stunning considering its 38 days old it does look v mature, thanks UKAPS and ADA  


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely. The glosso has really broken up the split substrate thing.


Thanks, yes the divide issue has gone now does look a lot better.


			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Its looking great Andy    And excellent growth in 38 days - especially from the Fissidens
> I agree with CeeJay - you can never post too many pics
> Tony


Hi tony, cheers buddy! I love the Fissidens, i have found that once you get the CO2, lights and ferts right that the Fissidens grows really well. 


			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Incredible growth Andy
> 
> It really looks great   And no, more pics makes for a more interesting journal


Cheers Jase! Dont say that i will post more pics!


			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Amazing, once again love th fissidens. Your growth rules and your tank is so clean. Makes me want to destroy my scape and start again. Your your work!


Thanks Fishbeast, I try to keep the tank clean, as a clean tank does reduce algae  Two water changes a week helps  I do need to get out more though   

*Video* *NOW WORKING* !  
So managed to throw a quick HD video togther, check this Dragon Beach HD Video. The tank is pearling quite well which it always does every day, but had just completed a water change so that probably helped.

For those of you with a keen eye can you see the shrimp baby appear under the Crystal red shrimp towards the end of the video. Its very small indeed only noticed the baby shrimp when editing the video.


----------



## Pixels (25 Mar 2010)

Hello Andy

Very impressed by your tank! 

I have a question regarding _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ and _Hydrocotyle verticillata _ as I read you have both. 

Does the _H. sibthorpioides_ stay small as in your tank or will it grow tall like _H. verticillata_? 

I have just ordered some _H. verticillata_, but I fear it may have been _H. sibthorpioides_ I was really after!  

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

Awesome mate!   I can't view the video at the moment, says I don't have permission?


----------



## andyh (25 Mar 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> Hello Andy
> 
> Very impressed by your tank!
> 
> ...



thanks pixels,





So in this pic on the left hand side we have both.

Under the bare branch is HS (growing low next to the rocks)
Above the branch standing tall is HV (tall stem roundish leaves towards the back)

The HS tends to grow lower level and creeps across the ground, it does throw out the occasional crazy runner, but if kept in check stays low.

The HV is defo taller, in my previous scape it reached 8-10inches and looked very impressive, albeit this was in what I class as an high energy scape. You can keep it low with pruning, and many members have had success with it. However left to its own devices it will look like the pic above


----------



## Pixels (25 Mar 2010)

Andy

Thanks for the info. In hindsight I think I would have preferred HS, but my HV arrived today. 

I will see how it grows and then there is always the next scape to try some HS.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## andyh (25 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome mate!   I can't view the video at the moment, says I don't have permission?


Weird Video works fine for me? Weird, try it again dude!
*ANYBODY ELSE ABLE TO VIEW THE VIDEO?*  



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> Andy
> 
> Thanks for the info. In hindsight I think I would have preferred HS, but my HV arrived today.
> 
> ...



Hey give me shout if you want some HS from the my next prune be happy to send you some.

ANdyh


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2010)

Hey Andy

I had to log into my vimeo account to be able to see the vid - well worth it though    

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

I logged into Vimeo, but still get:

"Sorry, you do not have permission to watch this private video."

Odd?  Maybe I need to be on your friends list or something like that?  Tried from 2 seperate PCs/operating systems


----------



## B7fec (26 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I logged into Vimeo, but still get:
> 
> "Sorry, you do not have permission to watch this private video."
> 
> Odd?  Maybe I need to be on your friends list or something like that?  Tried from 2 seperate PCs/operating systems



I cant view the vid either  :?  tried PC and mac and both give me the same message as steve.......

By the way Andy this scape is looking great! maturing well and every bit as good as your featured scape - kitchen tank   Just gutted I cant view the video......ODD!!

Ben


----------



## andyh (26 Mar 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Hey Andy
> 
> I had to log into my vimeo account to be able to see the vid - well worth it though
> 
> Tony


Cheers Tony, think i have sorted it now!

Are you up to TGM next week? If so see you there!



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I logged into Vimeo, but still get:
> 
> "Sorry, you do not have permission to watch this private video."
> 
> Odd?  Maybe I need to be on your friends list or something like that?  Tried from 2 seperate PCs/operating systems



*Should work now try this link, http://vimeo.com/10419830*

B7fec thanks for you comments! Video should work now!



somehow i had made the video private!


----------



## B7fec (26 Mar 2010)

Thats better.......Great Video! Quality tank! Huge amount of pearling there.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

Cracking video Andy!  I'm jealous of all that pearling!


----------



## FishBeast (26 Mar 2010)

The video worked fine.  I am in envy of your fissidens


----------



## samc (26 Mar 2010)

looking great andy  

the fissidens has grown very well


----------



## bogwood (26 Mar 2010)

Great pictures, and even better Video.  
Nice to see your crystal red shrimps settled in and reproducing.
Do you intend to keep the plant growth at its present level,or allow the growth to develop further.
Its hard to believe the tank has only been set up 38days, and i thought fissendens was a slow grower.

Nice one.


----------



## Pixels (26 Mar 2010)

> Hey give me shout if you want some HS from the my next prune be happy to send you some.


Thanks for the offer Andy, but I think I will stick with the HV for now, see how it works out. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## andyh (31 Mar 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Great pictures, and even better Video.
> Nice to see your crystal red shrimps settled in and reproducing.
> Do you intend to keep the plant growth at its present level,or allow the growth to develop further.
> Its hard to believe the tank has only been set up 38days, and i thought fissendens was a slow grower.
> ...



Cheers ! Trying to keep the plants well pruned and shaped in this scape, as in my previous one it soon grew out!

My fissidens is growing very well, not that slow at all  

Looking forward to your new journal!



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> > Hey give me shout if you want some HS from the my next prune be happy to send you some.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer Andy, but I think I will stick with the HV for now, see how it works out.
> ...



No worries!


----------



## frothhelmet (1 Apr 2010)

I admire your scaping skills and green thumb. A real fascinating  and beautiful aquascape!

Gerard


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

Impressive stuff Andy  love the tank and great video also, love all the pearling  congrats


----------



## johnny70 (1 Apr 2010)

Stunning scape, awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tel (2 Apr 2010)

Second that on the pearling in the video Andy, that looked awesome. A really impressive scape,  
cheers, tel


----------



## frothhelmet (6 Apr 2010)

Hey, BTW, if anyone is interested, those awesome neon gobies that Andyh has are available by mail order here.

http://shop.sweetknowleaquatics.co.uk/e ... %20Goby%22

Pretty cool!


----------



## andyh (12 Apr 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I admire your scaping skills and green thumb. A real fascinating  and beautiful aquascape!
> Gerard


Gerard - thanks for your kind words, and nice to meet you the other week at TGM  


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Impressive stuff Andy  love the tank and great video also, love all the pearling  congrats


Cheers Steve! I have to admit i love the tank when its pearls i could sit and watch it all night!   


			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Stunning scape, awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


			
				tel said:
			
		

> Second that on the pearling in the video Andy, that looked awesome. A really impressive scape,
> cheers, tel


Cheers Tel, i will have to try and get a proper video of it when its pearling really well!


			
				frothhelmet said:
			
		

> Hey, BTW, if anyone is interested, those awesome neon gobies that Andyh has are available by mail order here.
> http://shop.sweetknowleaquatics.co.uk/e ... %20Goby%22
> Pretty cool!


Gerard - thats not far from where i work, looks like they have some cool stuff may have to pop down and have a look! I have never been there.   SteveUk do you know it?


----------



## andyh (12 Apr 2010)

Day 57

Not much to say just snapped a few quick pics tonight, nothing special. Just thought i would post them up for you guys to see. The Blxya is growing really well. I think i may move some bits round on the right side to allow the blxya to spread a little more, as i really like the way it looks.






















Plan on doing fairly hefty maintenance in the next few days, so will give the Glosso a good prune back and also tackle the moss.

Thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## xavi_pr (12 Apr 2010)

andyh that is a magnificent tank,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Apr 2010)

Frodo, dont wear my ring, I know its very tempting......  

Wild Andy, wild like Mordor . Looks great mate.

If I was to be picky and its really is a minor detail, ( could be your camera ). The far right corner blends into a mass of plants and its hard to see the distinction. You've mentioned a prune is due, so Im sure it will bring it all back. But for the purpose of submitting pictures to comps in the future, its worth looking at making the plants be a little more individual and stand out next to their peers. 
It will be difficult to get a digital image that will do your scape justice. 

Good work brother!


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Apr 2010)

Very nice Andy   That fissidens is going mental!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (12 Apr 2010)

Looking great Andy. Can you get some pictures of the gobies?


----------



## andyh (12 Apr 2010)

xavi_pr said:
			
		

> andyh that is a magnificent tank,


Thanks  


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Frodo, dont wear my ring, I know its very tempting......
> Wild Andy, wild like Mordor . Looks great mate.
> If I was to be picky and its really is a minor detail, ( could be your camera ). The far right corner blends into a mass of plants and its hard to see the distinction. You've mentioned a prune is due, so Im sure it will bring it all back. But for the purpose of submitting pictures to comps in the future, its worth looking at making the plants be a little more individual and stand out next to their peers.
> It will be difficult to get a digital image that will do your scape justice.
> Good work brother!



Graeme, have you been sniffing at the easycarbo again? Frodo, Mordor and ring references or have you just watched the boxset!   

I get what your saying, my problem is a like the natural/wild look and getting decent photos is always a challenge. I am going to try and get some separation between the plants and rocks. When taking a photo I do struggle with making a particular plant "jump out at you" if you know what i mean? Any tips Frodo?


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Very nice Andy   That fissidens is going mental!


Its growing very well, going to have to trim soon.  


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy. Can you get some pictures of the gobies?


I will try for you!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2010)

Looking great Andy  for me the Blyxa is too strong where its located, maybe a little further back would look better, awesome tank though


----------



## cookie3985 (18 Apr 2010)

Your journals are great Andy and a real inspiration. I have just about convinced my girlfriend to let me put my 60l in the kitcken like this by showing her this thread. So a thanks is in order haha.


----------



## andyh (1 May 2010)

cookie3985 said:
			
		

> Your journals are great Andy and a real inspiration. I have just about convinced my girlfriend to let me put my 60l in the kitcken like this by showing her this thread. So a thanks is in order haha.



No worries dude! Good luck! 


My tank will be coming out of the kitchen soon, as need to make room for all the baby-equipment as we are expecting a baby girl in July. The other good news is the fact that i will be setting up a tank in my lounge so watch this space........


----------



## andyh (16 May 2010)

So with the help from my Dad, i stripped down this tank tonight and moved all the stock, plants, equipment etc to my tank in the garage as a temporary home. Big task and catching all the shrimp was a real challenge! My new tank is due in a couple of weeks so check my new journal!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 May 2010)

How much light are you using?


----------



## andyh (29 May 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> How much light are you using?



in this tank i had 48w (2 x24w T5) running 7 hrs a day


----------



## grandb3rry (8 Jun 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> So my Stiphidon Gobies have now been added, already they look at home after only a couple of days. They are eating well and have big bellies so they have survived there time in my holding tank. They are such character fish and are generally either; a) eating/rasping algae, b)"Squaring up" to each other, or c) perched on a rock watching.
> Here are a couple of pics:



Where'd you buy them? Nice looking fish. Do they do a good job as algae eaters?


----------



## grandb3rry (8 Jun 2010)

Do you guys know where I can buy Blyxa japonica in London. Been in many places as well as on TGM website all out of stock. Sorry if asking in unappropriate place, I just saw the beaty of it...and want it, want it.... Getting quite desperate now as me aquarium needs it   

Thanks for help!


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2010)

There was some for sale in the sale section, I think it was bog wood selling it.


----------



## bogwood (8 Jun 2010)

grandb3rry said:
			
		

> Do you guys know where I can buy Blyxa japonica in London. Been in many places as well as on TGM website all out of stock. Sorry if asking in unappropriate place, I just saw the beaty of it...and want it, want it.... Getting quite desperate now as me aquarium needs it
> 
> Thanks for help!


.

Just seen your comments Arthur......re Blxya.
I have some for sale on this forum at present, and it actually came originally from Andyh's tank some time gone by.


----------



## andyh (9 Jun 2010)

grandb3rry said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Where'd you buy them? Nice looking fish. Do they do a good job as algae eaters?



hard to come by, although becoming more popular, they only really eat algae and are ideal for planted tanks, but be warned can dig !


----------



## Luketendo (10 Oct 2010)

This is a truly awesome tank, any updates?


----------



## andyh (11 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> This is a truly awesome tank, any updates?



Hi 

Thanks for your comments!

I am afraid this tank is no more  

Check my lounge tank and Nano tor journals


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Oct 2010)

Saw the gobies in Maidenhead Aquatics @ titchfield last week.


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Apr 2012)

Read this from front to back too mate. It's an amazing tank! Really is 
Well done!! 
You are an inspiration to me, wish I had the money and the artistic quality to create 'scapes like yours.
BUT.. I am definitely getting a long tank this summer. It won't be 60L like yours, more like 35L or something.. But we'll see! I'll definitely be coming to you about 'scaping and plant layout advice anyway 
Just for the record though, I'd give this tank 9/10. I'd give "Andy's 60L Kitchen Tank" 10/10. 
But thats just me!! 
Both brilliant 'scapes.

Well done. 

Kris


----------

